# Vermont this weekend???



## Tony (Sep 29, 2004)

Hi all, anyone thinking of climbing one of the Vermont 4K's on Saturday???  Time to get moving on the NE 67....  8)   Open to discussion on which ones to do, considering I have never hiked vermont before!

Tony[/b]


----------



## MichaelJ (Sep 29, 2004)

I could be up for something - gotta keep pace with you on the 67!

But it depends on whether or not I'm getting together with college friends from out of town (Saturday is Tufts' Homecoming).


----------



## skimom (Sep 29, 2004)

Oh that sounds like a great plan, but I think I may be off to BSP this weekend .... whoohoo!


----------



## MichaelJ (Sep 30, 2004)

Tony - I responded on VFTT but count me in! My vote would be Ellen & Abraham...


----------



## MichaelJ (Sep 30, 2004)

And that's where we're going. Skimom, you still off to Baxter?

BTW - the forecast is sunny every day except Saturday, when it's supposed to be scattered showers. I guess the good camera's staying at home.


----------



## skimom (Oct 1, 2004)

I'm bummed that I'll miss you guys, but yes, I'm off to Baxter for the first time.  Pretty nervous about it since I've never backpacked either.... LOL

Four days under the stars ..... sounds wonderful doesn't it ??


----------



## MichaelJ (Oct 1, 2004)

Sounds freakin' awesome! A real backpack, not just staying in a campground? Where are you going?


----------



## trailbiscuit (Oct 1, 2004)

I think I'll be on Mansfield this weekend, so I'll wave to you guys!

skimom: Have a blast!  Baxter is amazing!  For backpacking: bring half the clothes and twice the food.  Stinky clothes are better than an empty belly.


----------



## skimom (Oct 1, 2004)

No campgrounds .... just the leanto's (sp?)

Leaving tomorrow night.

Great advice!  I had my pack pretty much ready then took it all apart today and removed most of the clothes.  I should be pretty grubby by Wednesday night, but I'll have a big smile on my face !!

Bringing the camera and anticipate having lots o'pics to share.

Can't wait to join everyone on the other Vermont peaks!!


----------

